# what is the purpose of club soda?



## Canadianmommax3 (Mar 6, 2006)

for some reason dh bought some, well it tastes horrible to me.

I assume you mix it in drinks?


----------



## alegna (Jan 14, 2003)

mmmmm.... fizzy water....

-Angela


----------



## simplehome (Jul 13, 2004)

Yeah, I'm with Angela. I just drink it straight. In fact, we keep a homemade keg of it in the fridge (we brew beer, so we have a kegging system). Sometimes I add a few drops of lime oil to the keg to make it taste like Talking Rain. You can also add a tablespoon or two of juice to it if you want something kinda sweet but not sickly-sweet. I think that those who don't just drink it straight probably are using it as a mixer for coctails.


----------



## AKchick (Jan 19, 2007)

Don't know what the purpose of it is, but I recently mixed it with juice concentrate so my kids felt like they were getting soda but I knew it was fruit juice. I have also seen it used in juice punches.


----------



## ktbug (Jul 8, 2006)

3 parts club soda or sparkling water, one part 100% juice of your choosing = SOOOO much better than commercial sodey pop! I have one every other day or so. It's also good for treating stains on clothing or carpet, making alcoholic beverages, getting your snotted-up nose unstuck, and settling a nauseous stomach. Just don't put it in the aquarium, and you're GTG.


----------



## mlec (May 29, 2005)

Use it instead of Windex (or other ammonia-based cleaner) for effective and fume-free cleaning!


----------



## WaitingForKiddos (Nov 30, 2006)

The purpose of club soda is to be mixed with some rum, a bit of sugar and poured over mint leaves.









Apparently it also keeps new stains from setting but who'd want to waste it by doing that!


----------



## timneh_mom (Jun 13, 2005)

It just makes it bubbly! I like it with some juice, homemade spritzer!

Or, yeah, poured over mint leaves with some sugar and rum... mojitos ROCK!

But yes, I dislike the taste of it plain!


----------



## Doodlebugsmom (Aug 1, 2002)

I like to mix it with my Grey Goose.


----------



## Canadianmommax3 (Mar 6, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Doodlebugsmom* 
I like to mix it with my Grey Goose.

he doesn't mind?







:


----------



## spsmom (Jun 19, 2004)

i like to put a few drops of flavored stevia for my version of soda!


----------



## wombatclay (Sep 4, 2005)

mmmmmmm.....mojitos!

DH and I drink it plain (also tonic water), or with a little lemon juice as a spritzer. Nothing better on a hot summer day than fizzy water with a little lemon or mint. Or that mojito.


----------



## Doodlebugsmom (Aug 1, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Canadianmommax3* 
he doesn't mind?







:

OMG! After a couple of bottles of wine and a couple beers with friends tonight, this totally has me







all over the place!


----------



## BubbleMa (Sep 24, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *AKchick* 
Don't know what the purpose of it is, but I recently mixed it with juice concentrate so my kids felt like they were getting soda but I knew it was fruit juice. I have also seen it used in juice punches.

What a brilliant idea!! I never would have thought of that. Luckily, my DD doesn't even like soda but it would be a great trick to have in my repertoire.







Thanks!


----------

